# twin pregnancy and fainting



## daisybby03

I cant even stand up in the morning with out starting to faint. Everything starts to go black and I start to loose my hearing. As long as I am sitting down I am fine, but if I stand it starts to happen. This usually only happens in the morning..even after I have had breakfast. It's getting to hard b/c I have a 2 year old too and that makes it VERY hard! I am so scared I will pass out and something will happen to her.
ANybody else deal with this? At first I though I was eating to many sugary foods in the morning...but I changed my diet and nothing. I drink water in the morning too..still the same. Doctors say my blood work looks fine...I thought I was anemic...but nothing. 
Please help out if you can


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh wow, I'm dealing with this too! It is SO bad for me. I even have near fainting episodes while sitting and doing nothing!!

I hope you get it worked out...but I keep being told by the dr that it's "just one of those things"..so frustrating. :(


----------



## daisybby03

yup, doc keeps telling me.."oh, drink more water, eat more" How am I going to do this early in the morning:) I have already drank 16 oz of water and have only been awake an hour...
It just scares me b/c I worry about My daughter, Olivia, I don't want to faint and not be able to help her if something happens to her. I know my babies are ok, just saw them on ultrasound..(measuring BIG) :)
well, I am sorry you are dealing with this too..but glad to know I am not the only one being told the same thing about it! Well, we are both close to being 1/2 way done...so ...almost there:)

BTW...did they rescan you and say it is DEF 2 girls:) AWW:) A house full of pink:) How wonderful! They will all be so close


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My only advice would be to rise slowly..and if it comforts you any, if you WERE (lets hope not) to pass out..it would only be for a few seconds. I've had the fainting spells before with my 2nd pregnancy and they didn't last long at all. Just be careful! Don't wanna fall and hurt those big babies :hugs:

Havent been told for sure yet..but my next scan is next Monday! I'm sooo excited to see them again :D


----------



## beckyboo1980

I had this really bad with my second daughter but asof yet haven't had it with the twins. Mine was due to low blood pressure and although they couldn't do anything about it i did learn to cope with it by just being really conscious of never standing up too quick - always taking getting up rediculously slow. Deep breathing also used to help and i found that if i had been sat with my legs crossed it was much much worse so avoid this. Good luck!
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## daisybby03

Thanks guys ;) I'm just gonna have to be the slow pregnant lady. 

Good luck peace, can't wait to see what they tell you:) I love getting scans and seeing my babies


----------



## megamummy

Yea, I got low blood pressure and anamia. I faint every time I go for a scan because the babies press on a artery that runs through the belly. I feel faint even when sat down. It sort of goes alot better after 28 weeks or so ive found. Its scary but absolutely nothing can be done exept make sure you drink plenty of fluids and eat regular meals. xxxx


----------



## knitbit

I've had that, too. My blood pressure is super low, which I'm told is normal... They said my blood looked fine, too. I started taking extra iron about a month ago and it seems a lot better. I still have to sit frequently when getting ready in the morning, but I'm not getting as dizzy.


----------



## cedrickerry

me too ......been taking iron since conception (it was ICSI) which doubled after my BFP ...,.BP is a little low but not dangerous ....and told it's just one of those things. The same as you guys. MW today did say it could be emphasised by babies positions - could be that they are squishing a blood vessel between them! So going to encourage them to move by some floating and swimming. I've been measured for compression stockings too as they apparently may help (and I have "gross" varicose veins) Looks like we'll just have to put upwith it!


----------



## Jessa

This started during my triplet pregnancy. The doctor said that the weight of the babies was crushing the main vein along my spine and cutting off blood flow to my brain. Without the blood flow, my body would faint. SO.....he said to stay lying down to avoid hurting myself (I was home alone on sick leave from work from round ligament pain from 16 weeks onward). I spent almost four months lying down in bed before the babies were born, only getting up to go pee. I know that's not what you wanted to hear, but it's at least one potential reason. 

Hope you get it sorted out. :hugs:


----------



## daisybby03

Jessa, you poor thing. I'm hoping not to be put on bed rest this time, but I'm not feeling very positive. My varicose veins hurt so bad I feel like needles are in my legs ripping me up. I can't stand very long with out feeling faint...ugghh....it will all be worth it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

"it will all be worth it"..thats our mantra!

I've been having crazy palpitations..they really make me feel so panicked. I hate it!

I hope you aren't put on bedrest..but if that's what it takes, I'm sure you will manage somehow. xx


----------



## daisybby03

I am so glad I am not having palpitations! But I have had heart surgery to fix that, so maybe thats why I have been ok:)
yes...thats what I keep saying..it will all be worth it! :)
babies are already making me feel so compressed. I have problems breathing and walking. Hubby says I already have the waddle walk down:)


----------



## apple84

I haven't fainted, but I get dizzy spells. My doctor told me I need more salt in my diet carrying two babies. It actually seems to help a bit or at least when I o have a dizzy spell and think back, I usually haven't eaten anything with salt in several hours. For example, if I have a breakfast of cereal or a bagel sometimes I get a dizzy spell later in the morning, but if I have a salted egg and toast I don't. It also could be a blood sugar issue for me though, since I had gestational diabetes last pregnancy. I haven't been tested yet, but maybe I have it again.


----------



## daisybby03

Thanks apple, I'm gonna try it, because now that I think about it I think salty foods have been easier on me too! Thank you!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Actually I might try that too! I don't eat much salty foods. Ty! :)


----------



## daisybby03

so far so good today..I think we may be on to something:) not felt like fainting once today. had some nice scrambled eggs with some salt on the this morning besides my usual bowl of cereal


----------



## apple84

My doctor recommended V8 as a healthy salt source too. Gatorade would also work, but my doc wants me to avoid sugary drinks.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I haven't had any episodes today either! YAY!!! lol


----------



## apple84

Me either! I'v made an effort to eat or drink something salty every couple hours.


----------



## daisybby03

I think we all found our help :)


----------

